# tips on close ups



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi im trying to get some good flake popping pics, any tips to get me started ?, im using a digital canon ixus 4 meg


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Hi im trying to get some good flake popping pics, any tips to get me started ?, im using a digital canon ixus 4 meg


Have you tried the Macro mode?


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

its about catching it in the sun/brinkman the right angle. For me I let the sun hit the conrner of a panel, and take a picture a bit lower, where it is flaking!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers ill give it a try, could do with some sun, please


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bradley said:


> Hi im trying to get some good flake popping pics, any tips to get me started ?, im using a digital canon ixus 4 meg


Luck, it always works for me:thumb:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

macro mode isnt very good on these do you force flash or use none?


----------

